# The Transition of my 10 gallon Sorority! *picture thread*



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

So i started my sorority many months ago, this is a picture thread on how it changed from a regular tank to a planted tank =D!

Day 1: Girls are floating!









Couple weeks later:added java moss, java fern, Aponogeton hybirds, water onion.










Couple of weeks later: added hornworts.









Couple more week later: added Aponogeton ulvaceus, bulbs spouted and flowered









Decided to convert into a fully planted tank:
Hardcape:









Day 1 of planted tank:









Two weeks later: DIY CO2 Injector









A week later:









today (another week later): got new lights =D and moved some plants around and added some more.









its a little messy =< i hope to clean it up a bit once the roots established.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gosh im in love lol


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

wow, the growth comparison from last week to this week is insaneee.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i added some plants lol, but yea co2, with flourish and excell, and high lights =D they grow fast!


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Aluka said:


> i added some plants lol, but yea co2, with flourish and excell, and high lights =D they grow fast!


ohh, haha. I was like "where did the red plants even COME from??" either way, it still looks really nice!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

looks amazing! very well done


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job on the transition :thumbsup:


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

update picture!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ok that is just fabulous! tell me what is all in there now. what are the little ones growing on the floor? what is the one in the middle with the little mini lily pad leaves? what is the gigantic one in the back right?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks i worked hard on this one, =D still a bit messy but i'm trying!

The carpet plants are hydrocortyle sp japan. 
the ones in the middle with the lily pad leaves are brazilian pennywort. 
the big one in the back right is Aponogeton ulvaceus

The rest are different types of ludiwigia (red, acruata, sunset), some purple cabomba, and some rotata colorata and jungle val in the back.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Crickey, that's fab!

Thank you for posting all the pics showing the transition, soo super cool.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Aluka said:


> thanks i worked hard on this one, =D still a bit messy but i'm trying!
> 
> The carpet plants are hydrocortyle sp japan.
> the ones in the middle with the lily pad leaves are brazilian pennywort.
> ...


the hydrocortyle sp japan, brazilian pennywort and aponogeton ulvaceus, what kind of light needs do they all have?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

medium light


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well you've done a fabulous job!!! i may just have to copy lol


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

looks great!


----------

